# Cat question please my lovelies



## KateTracz (Mar 4, 2009)

My kitten Rosco is a lot bigger than my kitten Mina and some how mina has managed with her sharp claws to get his eye. Now there is no damage to the eye ball at all and it works fine he can see fine in it but there is damage to the lid or tear duct its very weepy.

I may just be worried over nothing because im a mom and you all know what its like they are my babies so do i take it to the vets or is it just a scratch and will heal like a cut on your knee.

Any ideas or just how to bathe it would be good thanks i've been using a cotton wool bud just to wipe away the gunk with warm water.


----------



## thalie_knights (Jan 19, 2007)

we had a cat with weepy eyes in the summer months..we used to put a teabag in a cup of boiling water..then allow the water to cool..then wipe the cold tea over the eyes with cotton wool soaked in the tea. you dont want to put too much so you end up drenching the eye, just enough moisture to be able to clean the area.worked every time.


----------



## KateTracz (Mar 4, 2009)

Thanks very much will try that but im still trying to work out if there is any damage caused by the scratch any ideas on how i may know?


----------



## Antw23uk (Jan 12, 2009)

Unless you can see the damage then either there isnt any or it will require a vet to look at it.

Bit of cotton wool and some water water, perhaps the tiniest pinch of salt, and give it a wipe over.

Claws are dirty and can harbour nasties so keep an eye on it and off to the vets if it goes inflammed or continues to weep for a few days!


----------



## fenwoman (Apr 15, 2008)

KateTracz said:


> My kitten Rosco is a lot bigger than my kitten Mina and some how mina has managed with her sharp claws to get his eye. Now there is no damage to the eye ball at all and it works fine he can see fine in it but there is damage to the lid or tear duct its very weepy.
> 
> I may just be worried over nothing because im a mom and you all know what its like they are my babies so do i take it to the vets or is it just a scratch and will heal like a cut on your knee.
> 
> Any ideas or just how to bathe it would be good thanks i've been using a cotton wool bud just to wipe away the gunk with warm water.


 So you were a mom and this was a real human child with the same injury, what would you do? Just bathe it, or take it to the doctor?


----------



## Russha (Mar 4, 2009)

fenwoman said:


> So you were a mom and this was a real human child with the same injury, what would you do? Just bathe it, or take it to the doctor?


Low and behold...did wonder how long it would be before someone started the wheel of criticism up, sorry but we're all animal lovers on this forum with differing amounts of experience, when I ask for advice, I don't expect a barrage of criticism and to be instilled with guilt. You can argue that this is what some people need to hear, we can't all summon the vet's the very instant our animal takes a tumble.
If you can't offer advice that's helpful, don't bother...


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

Sorry, but where eye injuries are concerned I totally agree with Fenny - I would have the kitten to the vet. You may not see corneal damage to the eye, a vet would put fluorescein in it and ultra violet light will show it up. If the kitten does have a corneal ulcer and it goes untreated it could end up losing its eye. I, for one, wouldn't be prepared to take that risk with any of my cats.


----------



## KateTracz (Mar 4, 2009)

fenwoman said:


> So you were a mom and this was a real human child with the same injury, what would you do? Just bathe it, or take it to the doctor?


Im sitting here in the kitchen with my cat he is rolling around sleeping and good god he must clearly be in pain he can only muster up enough energy to attack my feet jump on the baby kitten roll around ect

The fact is although i love him as a mother would love a child he is not a child he is a cat. He is more wear and tear than a child. There is NO damage to the eye it's merely weeping. I just needed to know if anyone else had experience of such a problem and how they cleaned or delt with it. 

I mean honestly if you came over to my house you wouldnt be treating me like an idiot, that i most certainly am not.


----------



## fenwoman (Apr 15, 2008)

Russha said:


> Low and behold...did wonder how long it would be before someone started the wheel of criticism up, sorry but we're all animal lovers on this forum with differing amounts of experience, when I ask for advice, I don't expect a barrage of criticism and to be instilled with guilt. You can argue that this is what some people need to hear, we can't all summon the vet's the very instant our animal takes a tumble.
> If you can't offer advice that's helpful, don't bother...



Criticism? What criticism? The OP mentioned that the cats are her babies, so I asked what she'd do if it was a real human baby with the same injury and left her to make her own decision.


----------



## fenwoman (Apr 15, 2008)

KateTracz said:


> Im sitting here in the kitchen with my cat he is rolling around sleeping and good god he must clearly be in pain he can only muster up enough energy to attack my feet jump on the baby kitten roll around ect
> 
> The fact is although i love him as a mother would love a child he is not a child he is a cat. He is more wear and tear than a child. There is NO damage to the eye it's merely weeping. I just needed to know if anyone else had experience of such a problem and how they cleaned or delt with it.
> 
> I mean honestly if you came over to my house you wouldnt be treating me like an idiot, that i most certainly am not.


 if the eye is weeping, there is injury. You posted a question, I replied. If you don't like the answer I gave, in future perhaps you could give acceptable multiple options so that peopl can respond only in the way you want.
Perhaps I am just a little more caring about my animals than you are. If one of my cats was scratched in the eye which was then weeping, I'd be at the vet to check that all was well. If it was....great, but if there was a scratch on the cornea (which is very hard to see) then I would be happy in the knowledge that I got it treated in time to save the eye.
You do as you see fit of course.


----------



## KateTracz (Mar 4, 2009)

Russha happens to be my fiance he knows exactly how well i look after our cats.

i shall now upload some pictures of the eye.

After getting three other people to look at him there is clearly no damage i only presumed mina got him but did not see the only damage we can see is a small scratch under the eye that has been kept clean but of course all part of the natural cleaning process his eye has been weeping. 

After three maybe four days it appears to be getting much better.










He's only squinting because i had to open the eye so you could see the problem he has no problem keeping it open now.


----------



## Net (Jun 7, 2008)

If its weeping there is an injury or a foreign body in there - the kitty needs a vet.


----------



## KateTracz (Mar 4, 2009)

fenwoman said:


> if the eye is weeping, there is injury. You posted a question, I replied. If you don't like the answer I gave, in future perhaps you could give acceptable multiple options so that peopl can respond only in the way you want.
> Perhaps I am just a little more caring about my animals than you are. If one of my cats was scratched in the eye which was then weeping, I'd be at the vet to check that all was well. If it was....great, but if there was a scratch on the cornea (which is very hard to see) then I would be happy in the knowledge that I got it treated in time to save the eye.
> You do as you see fit of course.


Of course as you are a perfect person and i am surely a lot less caring than you are where my animals are concerned of course you know me so well. I would have taken him to the vet today myself but one is not open today and one does not always have the funds at hand. As it stands i see a scratch that is below the eye and if you have cats then you surely know that cats eyes weep in the summer sometimes and this is normal.


----------



## KateTracz (Mar 4, 2009)

Net said:


> If its weeping there is an injury or a foreign body in there - the kitty needs a vet.


Thank you for your straight forward non judgemental answer. When a vet becomes avaliable i shall take him if there is no improvement.


----------



## fenwoman (Apr 15, 2008)

KateTracz said:


> Of course as you are a perfect person and i am surely a lot less caring than you are where my animals are concerned of course you know me so well. I would have taken him to the vet today myself but one is not open today and one does not always have the funds at hand. As it stands i see a scratch that is below the eye and if you have cats then you surely know that cats eyes weep in the summer sometimes and this is normal.


 I have present got 15 cats and have had cats all my life including as a child. I can assure you that not one of my cats eyes weep as part of a summer routine. It is not normal.
As to my being perfect, if that's what you choose to think of me, I thank you. If you haven't the funds to get an animal prompet veterinary treatments, then my stance is firm, you should not have animals. Not getting attention because you are broke is no more of an excuse than starving them because you haven't the money to pay for their feed.
I'm sorry you think me unreasonable for taking my animals to the vet if they get injured but I am inflexible on this.If a child of mine was scratched in the eye by a cat and the eye was weeping, I'd see the doctor.The cat is not some kind of lesser being even if it is a different species.
I have a duty of care to both.


----------



## KateTracz (Mar 4, 2009)

fenwoman said:


> I have present got 15 cats and have had cats all my life including as a child. I can assure you that not one of my cats eyes weep as part of a summer routine. It is not normal.
> As to my being perfect, if that's what you choose to think of me, I thank you. If you haven't the funds to get an animal prompet veterinary treatments, then my stance is firm, you should not have animals. Not getting attention because you are broke is no more of an excuse than starving them because you haven't the money to pay for their feed.
> I'm sorry you think me unreasonable for taking my animals to the vet if they get injured but I am inflexible on this.If a child of mine was scratched in the eye by a cat and the eye was weeping, I'd see the doctor.The cat is not some kind of lesser being even if it is a different species.
> I have a duty of care to both.



This just makes me laugh. Its great you have 15 cats woop think of all that poop poor cats i wonder if they still get the same attention as when you had just 1. This forum never fails me, you come on here for a little advice and guess what every time you arent good enough for the people who comment you're an uncaring monster who never gives a damnabout their pets. I love my animals but other than a little cleaning needed i see no problem with my cat, therefore i dont want to turn up at thevets and pay £50 for what i expect to be the problem anyway. He recently had a trip to the vets just after the eye started weeping to have his jabs the vet saw no problem just needed it kept clean. i look at my cat now and other than being fat lazy and constantly eating my other cat and think hey good job cats in the wild are able to knock on a vets door and say hey mayn i need my ****ing eye looking at. 
My cat is fine, the washing it with tea thing is a great idea and if instead of seeing it getting better like i have been and it starts getting worse i shall run down to the vets with the cat in my arms wrapped in cotton wool i assure you. Plus i live a confortable very well off life yet see no point in wasting money. 
If you had said i would take him to the vets if it were my cat then i would have said thank you kindly mam will sort that out.
Good day to you


----------



## fenwoman (Apr 15, 2008)

KateTracz said:


> This just makes me laugh. Its great you have 15 cats woop think of all that poop


what does the amount of poop got to do with anything? Should I try to find all the poops on my land or the fields surrounding? Will it mean something if I could count it all?



> poor cats i wonder if they still get the same attention as when you had just 1.


I've never had just one cat. If I did have one, no doubt it would be doing as my 15 do, go out in the fields, sun itself on the aviary roof, sit on my lap for a stroke occasionally, get groomed daily, get fed several times a day or lay around the rayburn when it's lit.



> This forum never fails me, you come on here for a little advice


 What advice did you want? You posted, then whenever someone mentioned a vet, you took umbrage.
Why did you bother posting if you didn't want to hear what people thought? What exactly did you hope to achieve?



> other than a little cleaning needed i see no problem with my cat,


So why did you bother to start a thread about it?



> therefore i dont want to turn up at thevets and pay £50 for what i expect to be the problem anyway.


 your vet c harges £50 for a consult'?



> He recently had a trip to the vets just after the eye started weeping to have his jabs the vet saw no problem just needed it kept clean.


 But you didn't say that a vet had seen the eye after it got injured. Not once did you mention this.



> i look at my cat now and other than being fat lazy and constantly eating my other cat and think hey good job cats in the wild are able to knock on a vets door and say hey mayn i need my ****ing eye looking at.


Injured cats in the wild would go blind or lose the eye. BTW I have always maintained that once a person resorts to swearing, they know they have lost the discussion.



> My cat is fine, the washing it with tea thing is a great idea and if instead of seeing it getting better like i have been and it starts getting worse i shall run down to the vets with the cat in my arms wrapped in cotton wool i assure you. Plus i live a confortable very well off life yet see no point in wasting money.
> If you had said i would take him to the vets if it were my cat then i would have said thank you kindly mam will sort that out.
> Good day to you


 I see, so you wouldn't take it to a vet because you don't believe in wasting money on a mere cat, but the cat was looked at by a vet <confused>, but if I had said it nicely, you would have taken it to a vet, even though it was taken to a vet who looked at the eye.
Man are you one confused (and confusing person).
I am 'comfortably well off too . (I have sufficient for my needs) and am well known on here for being very frugal, but I never stint on my vet bills. It's part of the responsibility I take on when I have an animal.


----------



## KateTracz (Mar 4, 2009)

fenwoman said:


> what does the amount of poop got to do with anything? Should I try to find all the poops on my land or the fields surrounding? Will it mean something if I could count it all?
> 
> 
> I've never had just one cat. If I did have one, no doubt it would be doing as my 15 do, go out in the fields, sun itself on the aviary roof, sit on my lap for a stroke occasionally, get groomed daily, get fed several times a day or lay around the rayburn when it's lit.
> ...


I am sorry I have Tourettes...


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

I don't know why you are asking for advice when you don't seemto want to take it. You can't see what the cat sees and you are not a trained vet so you cannot know for certain that there is no damage to the eye. Watering eyes in kittens do not necessarily mean scratch damage - it could be cat flu or chlamydia.

I still stand by what I said in my earlier post, if it was my kitten I'd have it to the vet.

I had a kitten with a watery eye - it had not been scratch damaged, it just started watering. She was as happy as a pig in sh*te, playing with her mother and siblings and showing no signs of a problem BUT she had a very small corneal ulcer which the vet discovered as soon as she checked it out. That kitten ended up loosing that eye - I'm speaking from experience.

Better to get it checked out than wasting your time having a bitch fest at someone who is offering you sensible advice.


----------



## KateTracz (Mar 4, 2009)

feorag said:


> I don't know why you are asking for advice when you don't seemto want to take it. You can't see what the cat sees and you are not a trained vet so you cannot know for certain that there is no damage to the eye. Watering eyes in kittens do not necessarily mean scratch damage - it could be cat flu or chlamydia.
> 
> I still stand by what I said in my earlier post, if it was my kitten I'd have it to the vet.
> 
> ...


Look there was in her first post no sensible advice other than trying to tell me i am a terrible "cat mother" he is going to the vets tomorrow as was advised nicely by yourself and net. I have taken advice my second post suggests i have taken advice and further posts have been to fen whats her face to defend myself as a "mother".


----------



## KateTracz (Mar 4, 2009)

I would just like to add im now putting a matching purse for my bag and a beautiful pair of shoes on hold just for my cat owwwww


----------



## butterfingersbimbo (Jan 26, 2008)

As has been said, eyes are extremely delicate and as you said in your first post there could be damage to the lid or tear duct, should you go to the vet or are you worrying for nothing, then the advice you have been given is more than fair. I would not take a chance when eyes or ears are concerned.


----------



## butterfingersbimbo (Jan 26, 2008)

KateTracz said:


> I would just like to add im now putting a matching purse for my bag and a beautiful pair of shoes on hold just for my cat owwwww



are you an adult? that's an extremely immature reply.


----------



## KateTracz (Mar 4, 2009)

butterfingersbimbo said:


> are you an adult? that's an extremely immature reply.


unfortunatly yes i am an adult. One with a fantastic sense of humour when faced with those of you who frequent rfuk


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

KateTracz said:


> unfortunatly yes i am an adult. One with a fantastic sense of humour when faced with those of you who frequent rfuk


 


but people with a sense of humour are funny and you arent....................


I agree with Fenny and Feorag eyes are very delicate and you wouldnt see a scratch or an ulcer and his eye could end up like this 









This cat cost me hundreds of pounds in vet fees, my friends on here know the full story of Jasper

Better to be safe than sorry


----------



## fenwoman (Apr 15, 2008)

KateTracz said:


> I am sorry I have Tourettes...


 hahahaha oh that was priceless. Tourettes is a behavioural problem. SOmeone with the syndrome doesn't type swear words.:lol2::lol2::lol2:


----------



## fenwoman (Apr 15, 2008)

feorag said:


> I don't know why you are asking for advice when you don't seemto want to take it. You can't see what the cat sees and you are not a trained vet so you cannot know for certain that there is no damage to the eye. Watering eyes in kittens do not necessarily mean scratch damage - it could be cat flu or chlamydia.
> 
> I still stand by what I said in my earlier post, if it was my kitten I'd have it to the vet.
> 
> ...


 ahh but didn't you know Feorag... all cats have the normal summer watery eyes.:whistling2:


----------



## butterfingersbimbo (Jan 26, 2008)

Mine bloody haven't....actually the one with cat flu has!


----------



## KateTracz (Mar 4, 2009)

fenwoman said:


> hahahaha oh that was priceless. Tourettes is a behavioural problem. SOmeone with the syndrome doesn't type swear words.:lol2::lol2::lol2:


Oh golly gosh no i hadnt noticed but hey you laughed



Shell195 said:


> but people with a sense of humour are funny and you arent....................
> 
> 
> I agree with Fenny and Feorag eyes are very delicate and you wouldnt see a scratch or an ulcer and his eye could end up like this
> ...


Poor cat, yet rosco has had this for a week now and now there is no longer and gunk just water from the eye. Im no scientist but it looks like its healing. A friend of he family has agreed to see him tomorrow luckily they happen to be a vet so we shall see what they say and i shall tell you all how terrible i am to my animals when i know the full extent of the damage


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

Why is it that all people who disagree with what others say always have a friend whos a vet:whistling2: Very odd


----------



## butterfingersbimbo (Jan 26, 2008)

Shell195 said:


> Why is it that all people who disagree with what others say always have a friend whos a vet:whistling2: Very odd


why not just ask them if the first place?????


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

butterfingersbimbo said:


> why not just ask them if the first place?????


 
That is so true


----------



## KateTracz (Mar 4, 2009)

Because i dont really know them


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

KateTracz said:


> Because i dont really know them


 
But why not use a vet practise?? You ring the vets, make an appointment have the eye checked and pay.......its really that simple


----------



## butterfingersbimbo (Jan 26, 2008)

twelve vets in telford and none of them are open on a monday? :whistling2:


----------



## mask-of-sanity (Dec 27, 2006)

it maybe getting better but is still weepy in your picture, no one can visually see a scratch on the eye...my son got a twig in his eye we couldnt see any damage but low and behold the doctor sure did

best get it checked by your vet just in case treatment is needed


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

KateTracz said:


> Poor cat, yet rosco has had this for a week now and now there is no longer and gunk just water from the eye. Im no scientist but it looks like its healing. A friend of he family has agreed to see him tomorrow luckily they happen to be a vet so we shall see what they say and i shall tell you all how terrible i am to my animals when i know the full extent of the damage


Just wondering if the friend who is a vet is going to bring any fluorescein with them so they can rule out any injury/ulceration to the eye?


----------



## vetdebbie (Jan 4, 2008)

Guess what I would say if any of my friends turned up, cat under arm, for me to look at it's eye?...................


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

vetdebbie said:


> Guess what I would say if any of my friends turned up, cat under arm, for me to look at it's eye?...................


 
Hmmm maybe something like book an appointment during practise hours:whistling2:
Do you think a weepy eye for a week is worth a vet check debbie?


----------



## LoveForLizards (Apr 20, 2008)

Shell195 said:


> Why is it that all people who disagree with what others say always have a friend whos a vet:whistling2: Very odd


Or a breeder friend with 800 years experience..


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

LoveForLizards said:


> Or a breeder friend with 800 years experience..


 
:lol2: That too


----------



## panther_87k (Feb 4, 2009)

Shell195 said:


> You ring the vets, make an appointment have the eye checked and pay.......its really that simple


this is not the way ALL practices work, the nearest vet to my parents is only open evenings and has open surgery NOT appointments. also the next nearest practice (for people who dont drive) is a 45min bus journey or a VERY long walk.

shes said if it doesnt get any better she will take the cat to the vets, if there was injury it wouldnt get better, it would stay the same or get worse- commonsense!

and going by yours and others theories does that mean every time i get a splinter or get an eyelash in my eye i should rush to the doctors? again use some commonsense!


----------



## KateTracz (Mar 4, 2009)

Jesus i cant believe you are still going on lol

If he isnt better by wednesday i have made an appointment with the vet (as his cuffing surgery) and it will be free. 
Now have a go because i said not till wednesday


----------



## fenwoman (Apr 15, 2008)

vetdebbie said:


> Guess what I would say if any of my friends turned up, cat under arm, for me to look at it's eye?...................


errr....the second word would be "off"?:lol2:


----------



## fenwoman (Apr 15, 2008)

KateTracz said:


> Jesus i cant believe you are still going on lol
> 
> If he isnt better by wednesday i have made an appointment with the vet (as his cuffing surgery) and it will be free.
> Now have a go because i said not till wednesday


Free? Why would you go to a free surgery? You said you had money enough to pay for your vet bills. Was that a lie too? Or will you take from genuinely poor people by using a free vet even though you can afford to pay?


----------



## panther_87k (Feb 4, 2009)

its called open surgery its for everyone to use! otherwise it would be called "surgery for all who cannot afford to pay"


----------



## KoopaTheBoa (Mar 4, 2009)

panther_87k said:


> its called open surgery its for everyone to use! otherwise it would be called "surgery for all who cannot afford to pay"


Haha! - this is funny!

that this thread is still going - this is silly.


----------



## KateTracz (Mar 4, 2009)

KoopaTheBoa said:


> Haha! - this is funny!
> 
> that this thread is still going - this is silly.


indeed.

And as for the free part would you pay money for the same treatment if you could get it for free? Jebus you are either stinking rich or just plain stupid


----------



## fenwoman (Apr 15, 2008)

KateTracz said:


> indeed.
> 
> And as for the free part would you pay money for the same treatment if you could get it for free? Jebus you are either stinking rich or just plain stupid


 It shows your lack or morals and ethics. You are not only a liar, you are a freeloader. If I have the means to pay I prefer to pay my way. I would leave free clinics for those who truly cannot afford vet bills.


----------



## panther_87k (Feb 4, 2009)

fenwoman said:


> It shows your lack or morals and ethics. You are not only a liar, you are a freeloader. If I have the means to pay I prefer to pay my way. I would leave free clinics for those who truly cannot afford vet bills.


please read my previous post, i cannot be bothered to repeat for you


----------



## brittone05 (Sep 29, 2006)

Had to join in here - ANY eye injury should always be seen by a professional regardless of human or animal.

Prime example is my hubby's eye - he got a little bit of a metal chip hit him in the eye whilst grinding at work. It was weepy for a day adn then cleared up and seemed fine.

When he went ofr his eye test a few weeks later ( thankfully) the optician informed him that there was a piece of metal embedded in the centre of his eye which was invisible to the human eye! He ended up having to go in as a day case and have his eye sliced and the metal rmeoved which has resulted in permanent damage to his sight.

The point is that he couldn't "see" anything in his eye, the weeping and soreness/redness went down after a day yet he would have lost his sight and possibly his eye had he not had an eye test.

Hope your cat gets sorted and doesn't end up like poor Jasper with serious problems and Fenny - I want your Moony hehe


----------



## KateTracz (Mar 4, 2009)

fenwoman said:


> It shows your lack or morals and ethics. You are not only a liar, you are a freeloader. If I have the means to pay I prefer to pay my way. I would leave free clinics for those who truly cannot afford vet bills.





panther_87k said:


> please read my previous post, i cannot be bothered to repeat for you


Also please read my previous posts i cannot be bothered to repeate myself for you either. (ie its free because its a family friend who has so very kingly agreed to make an appointment for Rosco) Jesus woman then you stooped low enough to insult someones 16 month old baby for anyone who didnt read the other thread.


----------



## KateTracz (Mar 4, 2009)

brittone05 said:


> Had to join in here - ANY eye injury should always be seen by a professional regardless of human or animal.
> 
> Prime example is my hubby's eye - he got a little bit of a metal chip hit him in the eye whilst grinding at work. It was weepy for a day adn then cleared up and seemed fine.
> 
> ...


Thank you so much i shall be taking him to the vets but not until wednesday as i have severe health issues probably made worse by this evenings petty stress and shall be in hospital most of tuesday. 

Im glad your husband got it seen to!! xxxx


----------



## mask-of-sanity (Dec 27, 2006)

KateTracz said:


> Thank you so much i shall be taking him to the vets but not until wednesday as i have severe health issues probably made worse by this evenings petty stress and shall be in hospital most of tuesday.
> 
> Im glad your husband got it seen to!! xxxx


if you cant handle the reply's then dont bother posting a question, its a forum for honest opinions and thats what you got


----------



## fenwoman (Apr 15, 2008)

KateTracz said:


> Thank you so much i shall be taking him to the vets but not until wednesday as i have severe health issues probably made worse by this evenings petty stress and shall be in hospital most of tuesday.
> 
> Im glad your husband got it seen to!! xxxx


 ohhh we should all hang our heads in shame. We've put this poor girl in hospital. <sarcasm>

If you are too sick to cope with the rigours of a public forum, one has to wonder why you posted.


----------



## panther_87k (Feb 4, 2009)

i have sent a message to one of the mods, asking for this thread to be closed and/or deleted as the matter has been resolved and now certain people are just arguing for arguments sake


and Fenwoman: she didnt say this had put her in hospital she said she has to go to hospital anyway, this has just put undue stress on her, there is no need to be rude when someones health is concerned


----------



## butterfingersbimbo (Jan 26, 2008)

panther_87k said:


> i have sent a message to one of the mods, asking for this thread to be closed and/or deleted as the matter has been resolved and now certain *people are just arguing for arguments sake*
> 
> 
> and Fenwoman: she didnt say this had put her in hospital she said she has to go to hospital anyway, this has just put undue stress on her, there is no need to be rude when someones health is concerned


To be fair, I'd say that the OP is guilty of that by going and moaning on another thread in off topic to get sympathy.: victory:


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

Sadly I have to agree! We tried to help, she didn't want the help or the advice given and then started an off-topic thread moaning about being 'roasted' on this one, which was NOT true. Did she honestly think that no-one who had tried to help on this thread wouldn't be upset by reading stuff like that on another thread?

The situation was then flamed by other people who knew nothing about what was going on, just wanted to join in a bitch fest and it all got out of hand - AND it's still going on this morning!!!!! FFS!!!

If that wasn't deliberately putting _*herself*_ through stress I don't know what is!


----------



## panther_87k (Feb 4, 2009)

feorag said:


> Sadly I have to agree! We tried to help, she didn't want the help or the advice given and then started an off-topic thread moaning about being 'roasted' on this one, which was NOT true. Did she honestly think that no-one who had tried to help on this thread wouldn't be upset by reading stuff like that on another thread?
> 
> The situation was then flamed by other people who knew nothing about what was going on, just wanted to join in a bitch fest and it all got out of hand - AND it's still going on this morning!!!!! FFS!!!
> 
> If that wasn't deliberately putting _*herself*_ through stress I don't know what is!


i think you will find that myself and some of the others did actually know what was going on, i for one read this thread before hand even though i did not post on it first off. and i think you will find that the conversation in off topic has moved on and isnt based on the cat anymore. its actually escalated into fenwoman insulting my child and all the dyslexics of the world ( who now apparently dont exist)


----------



## fenwoman (Apr 15, 2008)

panther_87k said:


> i think you will find that myself and some of the others did actually know what was going on, i for one read this thread before hand even though i did not post on it first off. and i think you will find that the conversation in off topic has moved on and isnt based on the cat anymore. its actually escalated into fenwoman insulting my child and all the dyslexics of the world ( who now apparently dont exist)


 I insulted your child? How? 
As for dyslexia. I did not insult anyone, I said that in my opinion as a result of watching a programme about it, most so called dyslexia was simply because the person concerned didn't read enough books , so never got to see the correctly written words on a daily basis.
I am entitled to my belief that most of the people on here who cannot speak, read or write properly, are not dyslexic, but illiterate.
I fail to see how you come up with the suggestion that because I hold this opinion, I am insulting every true dyslexic person in the world. You seem to want to make something out of nothing.


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

panther_87k said:


> i think you will find that myself and some of the others did actually know what was going on, i for one read this thread before hand even though i did not post on it first off. )


Well you didn't join in until after it had been going for 6 pages and you posted that "_she never said she wouldnt take it to the vets she just wanted to wait a day or two to see if it could be sorted out without vet treatment- as MANY ailments can be_!"

The OP originally asked for advice on how she would know if there was any damage to the eye, then in her next post she said there was NO damage to the eye. The story kept changing and so the advice given was the best that could be given with the information and photograph of half-closed weeping eye that she gave us.

Do you not mean that the conversation on the other thread has turned into a witch hunt because people choose to interpret comments to suit themselves, as the OP did in the very beginning by Fenwoman's comment appropos her statement "_these are my babies"!!!_


----------



## panther_87k (Feb 4, 2009)

fenwoman said:


> Dyslexia doesn't include the inability to punctuate or use capital letters.That's plain old illiteracy.
> *Besides, it has now been proven that dyslexia is a result of children not wanting to learn to read and never bothering to pick up a book.*
> Judging my the percentage or people on this forum (normally youngsters), I think someone should tell the education minister that around 95% of this generation are dyslexic, so that he can commission someone to find out why this seems to be catching and is reaching plague proportions.
> When I was at school a long time ago, there were generally only one or two really thick kids in school who didn't want to learn to read and write. But 95% of us could. So why has dyslexia apparently spread? *Or is it part of the blame culture whereby kids can't be arsed to learn to read and write as it's too much effort, then blame the system or some 'syndrome' when they realise that they are lacking?*


what the above post by you in the off topic chat thread says basically is that all people who say they are dyslexic are lying. and as i said in the other thread, there may well be some children who use this as an excuse but they are a very small minority.



fenwoman said:


> Most definately intelligent then eh?


 this was in reply to me saying that my 16month old son has learnt the word "quack" and all i had had all day was "quack quack quack" so yes you did insult my son, the use of "eh?" at the end of the sentence shows the use of sarcasm


----------



## panther_87k (Feb 4, 2009)

feorag said:


> Well you didn't join in until after it had been going for 6 pages and you posted that "_she never said she wouldnt take it to the vets she just wanted to wait a day or two to see if it could be sorted out without vet treatment- as MANY ailments can be_!"


does it really matter WHEN i joined in? the point is she has said she is taking it to the vets, therefore matter solved! there is no need for this thread to continue


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

TBut it was the OP who continued it when she came on and posted first thing this morning!

Anyway, she started the thread so it should be her who asks the mods to lock it - technically it's nothing to do with you as far as wanting it closed is concerned.


----------



## panther_87k (Feb 4, 2009)

how are you to know that she hasnt asked me to ask a mod, she may want me to ask as well as her ask herself, then it is more likely to get done


----------



## Titch1980 (Mar 6, 2006)

panther_87k said:


> how are you to know that she hasnt asked me to ask a mod, she may want me to ask as well as her ask herself, then it is more likely to get done


 got to disagree there, whenever i have asked for a thread of mine to be locked it is done and ONLY i have ever asked.


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

Agreed! :2thumb:


----------



## mask-of-sanity (Dec 27, 2006)

panther_87k said:


> how are you to know that she hasnt asked me to ask a mod, she may want me to ask as well as her ask herself, then it is more likely to get done


now who is carrying on the thread


----------



## panther_87k (Feb 4, 2009)

mask-of-sanity said:


> now who is carrying on the thread


only to defend myself! i dont appreciate people insulting others after a problem has been resolved- it is unnecessary.


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

:roll2: PMSL


----------



## mask-of-sanity (Dec 27, 2006)

panther_87k said:


> only to defend myself! i dont appreciate people insulting others after a problem has been resolved- it is unnecessary.


what with this thread and the other you and the op are getting loads of attention ........and you niether of you have insulted anyone then ..........


----------



## panther_87k (Feb 4, 2009)

mask-of-sanity said:


> what with this thread and the other you and the op are getting loads of attention ........and you niether of you have insulted anyone then ..........


the only time i have insulted anyone on this forum was when my son (who is only 16months old) was insulted, and then when dyslexics in general were insulted, i never began anything by insulting anyone


----------



## brittone05 (Sep 29, 2006)

I don't see how you can refer to Fen's post as beingdirectly insulting toward either your son or people with dyslexia???

It is the same with ADHD - years ago you were naughty and got a clip round the ear and disciplined - now you are put into a box with a syndrome and you can get away with it! 

Dyslexia is an awful thing to live with end of BUT I agree that far too many people are just plain lazy and can't be bothered to learn in the first place.

( and I am not referring to your son on that before oyu think I am - at 16 months old, he is only just beginning the learning process )


----------



## panther_87k (Feb 4, 2009)

brittone05 said:


> I don't see how you can refer to Fen's post as beingdirectly insulting toward either your son or people with dyslexia???
> 
> It is the same with ADHD - years ago you were naughty and got a clip round the ear and disciplined - now you are put into a box with a syndrome and you can get away with it!
> 
> ...


what happened in regards to my son is this: after everything was thought to be over in the off topic thread, we were having a general chat and i said "i have been laughing at my son today, bless he is only 16months old, he has learnt the word quack and all ive had all day is "quack quack quack"" to which fenwoman replied "really intelligent then isnt he, eh?" i am one of at least 4 that found this to be an insult towards me and my son, the use of "eh?" at the end shows sarcasm

and with regards to the dyslexia comment, i didnt take it personal, although my other half is dyslexic, just pointed out that dyslexia DOES exist even if some children use it as an excuse, fenwoman basically said it has been proven that dyslexia DOESNT exist and that all children that have been diagnosed with it are just lazy and cant be bothered to read.

i would like to point out that dyslexia can cause problems with ALL of the following or just some:

reading
writing (including punctuation,grammar)
mathematics


----------



## bampoisongirl (Mar 28, 2008)

Oh good god i have read the whole of both threads and i have to say ur being pathetic.

You seem to have forgotten than Feorag, Fenwoman and shell all have experience with this matter and were trying to help, yes Fenwoman is very blunt but at the end of the day they r trying to help, and u have just taken offence and started a slanging match. ppl clash, so what?

If you don't like how people say things to u, just move on, why are you moanin bout being 'roasted' etc on 2 diff threads. do u really care? u askd for advice and u got it. move on.

and for the person who reckons fenwoman insulted their son, get over it. people say things, u dont have to listen or care.

I hope that the cat in question is ok.


----------



## panther_87k (Feb 4, 2009)

this thread was resolved yesterday afternoon, there was no need to bring it back up again!

and are you saying that if someone insulted your 16month old son, you would not stand up for him and/or yourself? it was a completely unwarranted comment that was actually reported by an unrelated, unbiased member who didnt get involved, so i am not the only person who took offense to it


----------



## fenwoman (Apr 15, 2008)

panther_87k said:


> this thread was resolved yesterday afternoon, there was no need to bring it back up again!
> 
> and are you saying that if someone insulted your 16month old son, you would not stand up for him and/or yourself? it was a completely unwarranted comment that was actually reported by an unrelated, unbiased member who didnt get involved, so i am not the only person who took offense to it


 I guess you don't know anyone Canadian or who lived over there for several years eh?


----------



## bampoisongirl (Mar 28, 2008)

i apologise i thought it was still continuing tonite, but no, its a forum, ignoring comments is easier than replying to them all, otherwis ud b on here all nite.

EDIT i think perhaps this is better to be closed so no one els bumps it accidntly like i did


----------



## panther_87k (Feb 4, 2009)

fenwoman said:


> I guess you don't know anyone Canadian or who lived over there for several years eh?


lived where? your comment makes no sense when quoting my post


----------



## panther_87k (Feb 4, 2009)

bampoisongirl said:


> EDIT i think perhaps this is better to be closed so no one els bumps it accidntly like i did


i asked for it to be closed yesterday, as has someone else. just waiting for the mod's to see their messages:2thumb:

and i understand that you would be on here all night if you replied to everyone, which is why i havent


----------



## fenwoman (Apr 15, 2008)

panther_87k said:


> lived where? your comment makes no sense when quoting my post



Exactly.
Canadians, and people like myself who lived over there for a number of year and picked up the speech patterns, say "eh" at the ends of sentences. Do you see eh?
Doesn't mean they are insulting you does it eh?


----------



## panther_87k (Feb 4, 2009)

fenwoman said:


> Exactly.
> Canadians, and people like myself who lived over there for a number of year and picked up the speech patterns, say "eh" at the ends of sentences. Do you see eh?
> Doesn't mean they are insulting you does it eh?



i have an unbiased member on here who has commented privately to me that, even she (when trying to be slyly sarcastic) uses "eh" at the end of a sentence.

and yes i do know a canadian, he lived there until he was well into his late 30's/ early 40's before moving over here, he has never said "eh" at the end of a sentence


----------



## fenwoman (Apr 15, 2008)

panther_87k said:


> i have an unbiased member on here who has commented privately to me that, even she (when trying to be slyly sarcastic) uses "eh" at the end of a sentence.


well that was her.



> and yes i do know a canadian, he lived there until he was well into his late 30's/ early 40's before moving over here, he has never said "eh" at the end of a sentence


 Well either you never listen to him, or he has never lived over there, or you are lying. It's the one thing northern Americans take the mickey out of them for.


----------



## panther_87k (Feb 4, 2009)

fenwoman said:


> well that was her.
> 
> 
> Well either you never listen to him, or he has never lived over there, or you are lying. It's the one thing northern Americans take the mickey out of them for.


i am not lying i do listen to him and he didnt just live there he was born there, believe what the hell you like, i know i am right because i am working on facts- those being that i know him and you dont!


----------



## ownedbyroxy (Jan 27, 2009)

fenwoman said:


> well that was her.
> 
> 
> Well either you never listen to him, or he has never lived over there, or you are lying. It's the one thing northern Americans take the mickey out of them for.


My friends mum is Canadian and she is constantly saying eh at the beginning of sentences, middle and at the end! i struggle when talking to her on the phone cos 'eh' comes in every few words (just like you would imagine a chav swearing). I always chuckle at her. Lovely lovely woman tho. She lives in Rhyl now, and always gives me homemade banoffee pie when i see her. O i miss her!


----------



## panther_87k (Feb 4, 2009)

ok, maybe some canadians do use eh when talking same as alot of welsh people use "like" at the end of their sentences but they dont use it in type

and if this was the reason for you using "eh" the other night fenwoman, when me and many others took offence it would have been the decent thing to do to explain that you werent trying to insult, yet again, politeness goes a long way


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

I cant believe you are still whinging :roll:


----------



## ownedbyroxy (Jan 27, 2009)

Shell195 said:


> I cant believe you are still whinging :roll:



Just caught up with thread....

Man sum1 got their knickers in a twist!!!:lol2:


----------



## panther_87k (Feb 4, 2009)

i am not whinging, i am simply trying to clarify what was meant by a certain post, and it now has nothing to do with you


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

panther_87k said:


> i am not whinging, i am simply trying to clarify what was meant by a certain post, and it now has nothing to do with you


:lol2: Public forum means exactly that "public" and when it concerns one of my friends it concerns me


----------



## panther_87k (Feb 4, 2009)

FFS i am just asking fenwoman to clarify EXACTLY what was meant by her post, as i am not the only person who took offense to it


----------



## KateTracz (Mar 4, 2009)

Right, i hope this will be the last post on this damn thread.

Everyone get a grip and shut up if you cant say anything nice to each other dont and for gods sake just ignore everyone and maybe we can all act like adults and just leave that one kiss and make up instead of holding a grudge on someone you dont know and have never met. Everyone on here has said things that were rude insulting and just not neccessary so please just leave it i want this all to end now.

Adults please so grow up and just shhhh


----------

